# Meatballs



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Looking for a good, basic meatball recipe with perhaps some "skill" tips. In my stainless, mine always fall apart when browning.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

This one is very basic:

2 pounds ground beef/pork/veal/chicken/.......
1 onion diced very fine
2 eggs
a good sized handful of oatmeal or bread crumbs or cracker crumbs
S&P

Very gently mix all together, scoop with a 2 ounce ice cream scoop. Pat together a bit if needed. Brown in a hot pan or the oven then add to the spaghetti sauce/mushroom gravy/whatever to finish cooking.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't do meatballs very often, so my results tend to be inconsistent - too dry, too dense, too soggy, too crumbly, it's alway something. My best results have been when mixing in some finely diced, high water content veggie like celery, bell pepper, onions. But not tomato, that didn't work too well.

The last batch I did with sweet onion and yellow bell pepper turned out well. My wife's sister is flying in friday, maybe a sketti and meatball dinner might be in order. Of course, that is days away, I'm sure I'll consider at least 17 different menus between now and then.

mjb.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I oven broil them. I shape them into balls, then flatten them just a bit. After they're browned on the one side, I flip them, just the once. They become round with the broiling.

By the way, I came up with this idea myself, tho I'm sure I'm not the first.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

If these are for an italian dinner, (i.e. not swedish meatballs for example) - i use crushed garlic and grated onion, finely chopped thyme, and equal quantities of breadcrumbs and grated parmigiano - add a little milk and egg and let these soak it up (don;t add more than to just wet it) and then the meat, salt, pepper. Actual PIECES of ANYTHING - chopped onion, and certainly peppers - will tend to break them up. t
Parmigiano sort of melts and glues a little. 

If you have trouble making them stick together, I cook like this - i oil the pan, let it get hot, then roll them in one at a time (like bowling or bocce), so the outside rolls across teh pan, and that sort of oils the whole surface and keeps it round (i find they break if they sit for a while in one position, which they do if they flatten), and keep rolling the pan itself around so they're all in motion. Pry those that stick off immediately and turn. try to keep cooking all sides at the same time.

but definately don;t use chopped pieces of vegetable in them, or they'll break.

I think it might also work to form the balls and then refrigerate first, but i'm not sure. It works with potato croquettes or with lentil balls.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I ran into a similar problem with meat loaf - the loaf was a little too dry even though I used the same aromatics as you mentioned. It was suggested here to try sautéing the vegetables in a little fat (I've since used oil or butter, or a combination) and softening them up while adding a little moisture. It worked out well, and that's often what I do when making meat loaf or meat balls. What kind of meat are you using?

Spaghetti and meatballs may well be one of my favorite dishes ...


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes, that's similar to what I do. Rolling the balls around seems to aid even browning, and maybe it also helps to keep the balls together. Never thought of that benefit. I don't have a problem using chopped veges, but they are really minced pretty fine and sautéd, so maybe the size and the sauté help hold things together. Plus I don't use very much vegetables - more for flavor than anything else.

Teamfat didn't mention using eggs, bread crumbs, or bread. Maybe that's part of his problem.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

There are a few things I do to ensure fluffiness:

1. Grate lots of onion (not chopped)
2. Do not use breadcrumbs. Instead soak some fresh bread in milk, then wring out the milk and added the wet bread.
3. Add a pinch of baking soda and wine.
4. Do not overmix - I combine all the ingredients together and then add the ground meat.

My recipe
- 1lb ground beef
- 1lb ground pork
- 1 large onion
- 1 egg beaten
- 1 clove garlic
- handful fresh chopped parsley 
- handful fresh chopped mint
- fresh bread soaked in milk
- baking soday and wine
- pinch of cumin
- salt/pepper

After mixing the ingredients I form the meatballs and then roll lightly on a thin layer of flour, and dust off so there is a very light coating. Place the ready formed meatballs on a cookie rack and allow to sit for atleast 15 minutes before cooking. It will almost seem as if the meatball drank the flour. Heat 1/2 inch of extra light olive oil in a skillet and fry your meatballs without overcrowding the pan. The bigger the meatball the lower the heat to ensure the inside gets cooked while not burning the outside.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

1/2 inch of oil? hmmm, that might have been my problem. 

How much bread?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I use a bowl full of bread without crust. Sorry no exact measuring but I would guess about 4 slices of sandwich bread (although I use day old artisan bread).


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Success! using Mapiva's recipe I did pretty good. I had too many for the stove top, so put some in baking dish and baked the rest with another sauce i had laying around and I'll eat em' on a meatball sandwich for lunch tomorrow.










(yeah, we usually eat in the living room, bad habit)

I cheated a little and used a non-stick










used a veal/pork/beef tri-meatloaf mix










what goes great with an american-italian-style spaghetti and meatballs?










p.s. the Sauce is BDL's "sugo for paisans" sauce....had some in the freezer.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Yummy. Were they fluffy?


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

In the future you may want to try to deep fry them to get them to set. I drop mine in the fryer for 20-30 sec and get them to form a "crust" then drop them in the sauce and finish there.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

they were quite fluffy!

I like my meatballs almost black....the first "batch" were good, those went in the sauce...then i "experimented" with the rest, and got them perfect. I'm having them today on a sandwich. 

A deep fryer would be nice, but it's a PITA at home sometimes with cleanup and such.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Wish I'd been well enough to participate in this thread earlier. 

I like Map's recipe and methods. Here's some other thoughts:

You don't have to grate the onions or anything else for that matter. You do have to chop to fine dice or finer. Large pieces of food which absorb neither fat nor protein will weaken the aggregate -- just like rocks in cement. 

If you saute the aromatics until they are soft before mixing them into the meat, the meat will hold together better. Soft food is absorbent. Use lots of fresh herbs.

Fresh breadcrumbs work better than dry, lightly soaked bread works best of all. Cooked rice works very well too, as do any number of fillers.

Do add cream, condensed milk, eggs, if you hear the call. Polpette are just tomato sauce specific meatloaf. Knock yourself out.

Meat mixtures, such as pork/beef, or pork/veal work better than all beef. Make sure your meat isn't too lean. Turkey is tricky. 

The more you mix, the denser the meatball. A slightly dense (as opposed to a fluffy) meatball isn't necessarily a bad thing -- especially if there's pork in the mixture. In any case, mix by hand with wet hands. No spoon need apply.

Brown the meatballs in a pan, the same way you brown hamburgers. Don't turn until they're brown, and they'll hold together. As soon as they're browned on a couple of sides, put them in the oven. They don't need to be nor will they benefit from being browned all over.

BDL


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Guess it's all about what one grows up with but the only ingredients that were ever in the Meatballs we had were meat (mixture of beef, pork and or veal and sometimes lamb.....) breadcrumbs, parsley, egg, s&p and Romano cheese. 

Then again our Marinara, the sauce typically what meatballs was served with, only had tomatoes, onion, garlic and basil. Simple and easy. Like I just said, garlic and onions were only for the sauce and the only way green peppers hit the table was when they were fried as a side dish, stuffed or mixed with tomatoes and basil for sandwiches. Even my Irish Aunt didn't use them in meatballs.:look: IMHO most other ingredients impart flavors that take away from the sauce, pasta and even the meatball but...... to each their own. Like I said it's about what you grew up with and JMHO. 

Anyhow, I know it's a little late but give this a try. 

Ground Chuck (or meatloaf mix) but
nothing leaner than 80/20..................1lb
egg, beaten.....................................1ea
Breadcrumbs....................................1cu p
Chopped Fresh parsley.......................1/4cup
Grated Romano Cheese.......................1/2cup
S&P............................................... .To taste

Combine ingredients in mixing bowl and incorporate well. Add salt and pepper and cook off a small piece in a skillet to adjust seasoning. Form, by hand, into 2-2.5oz balls and cook on a sheet tray in 400deg preheated oven until just cooked and slightly crusty. Add to sauce immediately and cook for an additional 20-30 minutes or as an alternative.....
Place raw meatballs into a simmering pot of cooking sauce made with 3 parts marinara and 2 parts water. Simmer for 2 hours. This sauce can also be further reduced, after removing meatballs, for use on meatball sandwiches. :beer:


----------



## ed_the_traveler (Oct 22, 2008)

Here is a recipe I have used for years and I get requests all the time for it. I have made it for spaghetti and just as an appetizer. 

1 pound ground chuck 
4 ounces whole milk
4 ounces dried bread crumbs 
6 ounces grated Romano
4 large eggs 
2 ounces finely chopped fresh Italian parsley leaves
2 ounces finely diced fresh garlic
3 ounces grated Spanish onion 
2 ounces finely chopped fresh basil leaves 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Spray a baking sheet with olive oil cooking spray. 
Mix all ingredients thoroughly in large bowl. If contents seem a little loose or soft add more bread crumbs. 
Roll meatballs loosely about the size of a golf ball and roll in flour or just dust, just a very light coating, with a little olive oil in a pan brown for a minute or two and then place on baking sheet. Place into preheated oven for approximately 35 to 40 minutes. Enjoy!


----------



## paulette123 (Jan 30, 2009)

This is just what I was looking for. Plain ole' meatballs just like I remember. Simply delicious! Thanks also for hint to cook in the sauce.


----------



## bachelor chef (Feb 17, 2009)

I have always had the hardest time making meatballs in my stainless. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## daveok (Feb 13, 2009)

This* is a common recipe in South Africa. I grew up with it, as my parents and family are Afrikaans.

*Farm Meatballs


----------



## american_suisse (Mar 9, 2007)

I gave up on cooking meatballs a long time ago. All I do is prepare them and drop them in the sauce as it is simmering. They don't fall apart and the flavor added to the sauce...yum!


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks Paulette123. Hope they worked out for you. I have to admit some of the measurments were "guess"timations. Mostly the cheese and parsley since they get added at I knead the mix. I also will cook up a small sample to adjust the S&P or other ingredients as well. :beer:


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Oldschool, 
yes, i agree, peppers are too much for me, either in the sauce or in the meatball. I see peppers as sides as well. They're very strong, and the sauce becomes a pepper sauce, which is fine, but is different, and to me also it takes away from the flavor of the meatballs and from the sauce. 
but then, everyone has their own taste, and that's fine.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

In banquet since its high volume we use a small a small ice cream scoop and scoop them on to a pre sprayed sheet pan. In oven @350 for 15-18 minutes fat drained off then put into 2 inch hotel pans filled with marinara. Sitting in the sauce makes the sauce better and the meatball better and tastier since it absorbs sauce.If a lot left on Sunday nights we drain off sauce and grind meat for a base for meatsauce.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

In France this type of preperation is called a quennelle.:bounce:


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

As for cooking them, I find they're tastier and the sauce is tastier, if the meatballs are browned in the pan you will use for the sauce, set aside, and then the garlic and onion slowly sauteed in the fat, and then the pan deglazed with the tomato, or first with wine if you have some, till it's reduced, picking up all the sticky meat residue, but i rarely have wine hanging around for cooking. You don;t have to completely cook the meatballs, just slightly brown them, then when the sauce is going, put back into the sauce to finish cooking. Their juices flavor the sauce and the sauce flavors the meatballs. 

I'm really curious where "spaghetti and meatballs" comes from, though. No one i ever met in italy who hasn't spent time abroad knows about the dish (served as we know it), or if they do, they know it as an american dish. Yet, i'm sure it must have been italians who brought it over - perhaps it's a very local dish typical of some town. 

Here my mother in law usually makes meatballs like small meatloaves, about as big as a small orange but oblong, browns them in the pan and then adds wine or brandy. No tomato. Sometimes she makes them bigger and puts a whole hard-boiled egg inside, and then slices them to serve them. But always as a second course, always after the pasta course. For her it would be very strange indeed to serve the meat WITH the pasta, unless in a composite dish like timballo or lasagne, and there wouldn;t be much meat in it, since it would be followed in any case by a main dish. 

She makes very tiny meatballs about as big as dimes or at most nickels in diameter, browns them and puts them in baked pasta dishes, typically "timballo di pasta" along with tomato sauce, hard boiled eggs, peas, tons of parmigiano and an egg to hold it all together so it can be baked, slightly cooled, then unmolded and sliced. (Personally i don;t like it, but it's very popular in central italy). In some regions they put tiny meatballs in lasagne. It would be only for a special sunday dinner or holiday. But i have never come across meatballs in sauce with spaghetti. Anyone who knows, I'd love to find out where they come from. It certainly is a very satisfying dish.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't think I could ever do this. This would be like boiled meatballs, it sounds unappetizing.

Siduri this is something I have often wondered about myself, not meatballs specifically, but dishes and traditions we find to be authentic but actually have no authenticity. I'm making another thread called "Authentic Immigrant Recipes?" let's discuss it there if you like.


----------



## american_suisse (Mar 9, 2007)

Koukouvagia;257110 said - I don't think I could ever do this. This would be like boiled meatballs, it sounds unappetizing. 

It isn't. The meatballs aren't boiled in the sauce because the sauce is simmered. The meatballs get slowly cooked in the sauce. Ugh! Boiled meatballs...that would be like the stewed tongue I had in Poland or the goulasch I had in Austria that I could only eat a couple of spoonfuls before giving up. When I asked what was in it I was told it was made from calves' heads. Not only unappetizing but disgusting as well! I'll take meatballs SIMMERED in the sauce anyday. :lips:


----------



## jerm (Oct 13, 2008)

this is what I like to use.

2 parts beef mince, 1 part pork mince.
few strips of pancetta
minced garlic
minced onions
whatever herbs are on hand (finely chopped) (normally parsley/sage/oregano/thyme)
cumin
fennel seeds
few eggs depending on the size
breadcrumbs until it's a nice consistancy
salt/pepper to season

dont need to measure, just use what you think is smart.
normally just chuck the pancetta/onion/garlic/fennel seeds/cumin into a food processer to get it a really fine dice, mix in with the pork/beef mince


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I forgot about cumin! Cumin is a must ingredient in my meatballs! Cumin is great in sausage too.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. Last month I saw a TV show. It featured a restaurant in _Chicago_ that supposedly has great meatballs. I was in that neighborhood a week ago so I tried them. OK, NBFD _(you figure it out)_. Anyway, that same episode was on tonight so it reminded me to make this post. I looked for other _"meatball"_ threads and this one had the most posts.

Here's my _*"MB"*_ recipe:

1# 85/15 ground beef

1 link good Italian sausage, casing removed

1 large shallot, minced

1 large garlic clove, minced

1 cup ricotta

1 cup seasoned bread crumbs

1 cup grated parmesan/romano

1 egg

1 healthy teaspoon each: parsley, oregano and basil, minced

salt & pepper

First I sweat the shallots and garlic in a little olive oil. Next I mix everything up in a stand mixer using a bread-hook. While doing this I pre-heat the bageebies out of a large cast skillet and heat up some smooth marinara. When heated, I turn down the heat to medium. I make my meatballs with a smaller sized ice-cream scoop _(golf-ball sized)_ and add them to the sauce. I brown them for 10 minutes then add water to replace what simmered away, roll over the meatballs and brown the other side.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Everyone has there own favorite or best meat ball recipe, whatever works for you. I do agree with sweating onion ,garlic, and shallot first as to me it taste better and removes gasses . I also agree that after sauting finish in a sauce .,be it tomato or marinara. By keeping in the sauce the meatball will slightly expand and retain flavor of the sauce plus its own


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

As of late I have been grinding the oatmeal to flour in my coffee grinder that is used for spices only. Makes for a really moist fluffy meatball/meatloaf.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

There are a thousand recipes, pick one that sounds good, don't put any onion in the meat mixture, real Italian meatballs don't have onion....................Fry the meatballs in olive oil with a nice crust until done, put the amount meatballs needed for the meal in a home made sauce and simmer until the meatballs get nice and soft. The secret is a nice crusty outside. Freeze the rest of the meatballs and use for Meatball subs.................Notice the crust, they will soften in the sauce, believe me.....



Meatball sub with melted Mozzarella cheese


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_LOL_ *BillyB*. You can go in a 1-mile radius of any neighborhood in Italy and find 743 recipes for the same dish. Each and every one of them claimed to be an authentic family recipe handed down since forever. _*Very nice pics*_.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

I had posted an Italian Meatball recipe awhile back in the this section ... Perhaps, it could interest you.

Happy Holidays.

Margcata.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Cool recipe ... I am a cheeseaholic so of course, it is on list of To Try' s ... I had posted a Meatball recipe awhile back ...

Just one thing, Lucatelli Romano or Aged Cured Fiore Sardo * Sardinian Pecorino would be much tastier ... 200 Grand Street, N.Y.C. is a historic Italian market, where they sell and ship to you.  

My 2 daughters are vegetarians * not vegans, and they do eat fish, turkey and chicken ... so I am going to try it out with Turkey sausage and Ground Turkey  ... Of course, though I eat little red meat, I love my Meatballs made of * ground sirlion or in Spain I buy ground beef called Solomillo which is a filet mignon type steak cut, the difference is that Spanish butchers slice it with 4 sides rounded and French butchers cut 3 sides rounded and 1 side squared,  and of course Spaghetti so, I shall have to follow the recipe when I return to Madrid, where i reside.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> There are a few things I do to ensure fluffiness:
> 
> 1. Grate lots of onion (not chopped)
> 2. Do not use breadcrumbs. Instead soak some fresh bread in milk, then wring out the milk and added the wet bread.
> ...


Ah the resurrection of old threads. I love seeing my old recipes. Since then I've added another egg, I now sautee my onion and skip the cumin. If I'm feeling adventurous I add some grated kasseri or kefalograviera cheese but usually not. I make my meatballs small so they fry until cooked through, I still never "simmer" them in sauce because I like them crispy on the ourside.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Years ago I was looking for a sauce for cocktail meatballs. One of my woman students from the south gave me this and I have been using ist since, and it could not be easier.  Equal parts of grape jelly and bottled or canned chili sauce and a  drop of worchestire Just heat together and let cooked anykind of meatballs sit in this for a while. People always ask how I made sauce, I laugh at the simplicity of it


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Ironic that she was from the South, Ed. I first learned to make that sauce when I was a kid in Brooklyn. And I don't think the lady I learned it from had ever been further south than Coney Island. Go figure.

BTW, it works great with cocktail franks too.

_I still never "simmer" them in sauce because I like them crispy on the ourside. _

Funny thing, KK, is that when I was growing up nobody I knew sauteed them. The meat etc was mixed, shaped into balls, and dropped directly into the simmering sauce. And I grew up in a neighborhood where you had to know seven languages just to say good morning to your neighbors.

Later, when I was off on my own, I learned about sauteeing and browning them first. What I can say is that there's a trade-off, and how you do it really depends on your end goal.

There's no question that searing the balls (or browning them with flour) adds a flavor note. And it might, in some cases, help he balls stay together. But there is a danger, too, of heavy, dense balls.

Skipping that stage always results in light, fluffy meatballs. I don't care how much you work the meat, when they're cooked directly in the sauce they absorb proportionately more of it. You can see the difference just in how much they expand.

Most of the time I do a combination of them. I'll brown the balls, cooking them just enough to develop a slight crustiness, then transfer them to the sauce for completion.

But, as others have said, everyone has their own preference.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

First Meatball recipe I learned and liked was when I was apprenticeing in the Hotel Negresco .They were called Quennels and were made on a spoon and served A La  Smitane (similar to strogonoff style.and boy were they good. Closest thing here is a fricasee type concoction like the Jewish Deli s used to make in NY with chicken and tiny meatballs. That was good to.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Not having come from an area where Italian food was very big, I got my first lessons on meatballs from my husband's older sister. 

Their family uses the basic "meatloaf mix" ground beef-pork-veal along with fresh garlic, flat leaf parsley, parm, oregano, bread of some type moistened in milk (what is that called again?), an egg and s&p.  Mix gently, form the meatballs, brown lightly to form a crust and finish the cooking process in your sauce. 

I never did it this way and have tried it mainly other ways since to test the theory and I have to say the end result of my sister-in-law's method is the most tasty of the group.

I know it sounds kinda' gross to "boil" meat, but you aren't really boiling the sauce anyway, right?  It's more of a low simmer for hours which imparts flavor to the meat as well as the meat to the sauce.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

From what I gather , your recipe is the standard one that almost all of the Italian Families I know in NY used to use.Some added other spice or herbs but basicaly it was like yours and it was delicious. It was passed from grandma to mama  to daughter.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

True ... My Grandmother had left me all her documented recipes and I still recall the aromas of her meatballs and her Bolognese amongst other sauces and her Lasagna ... 

Happy Holidays,

Margcata


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Not having come from an area where Italian food was very big, I got my first lessons on meatballs from my husband's older sister.
> 
> Their family uses the basic "meatloaf mix" ground beef-pork-veal along with fresh garlic, flat leaf parsley, parm, *oregano*, bread of some type moistened in milk (what is that called again?), an egg and s&p. Mix gently, form the meatballs, brown lightly to form a crust and finish the cooking process in your sauce.
> 
> ...


Oh no, not oregano!!!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

KYHeirloomer said:


> But, as others have said, everyone has their own preference.


I know it sounds a little odd, but I've never really enjoyed my meatballs with any sauce. On any kind of meatball, I just want to eat the meatball, I don't want to sauce it, dip it, or make it wet in any way.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_Oh no, not oregano!!!_

I'm thinking, KK, that we need to either drop this or explain it.

Your call.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

No Oregano, No Garlic, No Chianti,  Or no crisp warm bread on the table ? Sorry then No Italian cuisine . I have been all thru Italy and thats the way it was.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Last night I made Meatloaf, I just use the same recipe as my Meatballs, a pound of each meat (can't find meatloaf mix here).

Half is for the loaf and the other for meatballs at a later time.

Since we are having house guest for the Christmas Season, I will save these "Baby Meatballs" that I maade up and froze in the deep freeze on a tray over night.

They keep nicely for just about any thing.

I thought of you KK, we like Italian Wedding Soup with the tiny meatballs in a flavorful broth and some pasta with a dark green of choice. YUM!!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

KYHeirloomer said:


> _Oh no, not oregano!!!_
> 
> I'm thinking, KK, that we need to either drop this or explain it.
> 
> Your call.


Only if someone asks. Otherwise only those who are in stay in.


----------

